# Walleye Madness Mosquito Lake Results



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

The results for the 4/27 Mosquito Lake event are posted on the Results Page at www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Photos from the 4/27 Mosquito tourney are at wwww.walleyemadness.net on the Photos & Video page. Check out the weigh in video (crank the volume) 

The post tournament press release is on the News & Media page.


----------

